# Chelsey



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I got a call today from one of our other rescue members who knew a lady that wanted to place her maltese. She also had a boston terrier/poodle mix that she wanted to rehome. Both are only a year old and have lived outside their entire lives. 

When I got them home, they immediately got a capstar. Fleas were everywhere on their little bodies.







Next came a much needed bath. Now they are on my deck drying off in the sun and enjoying some kibble. 

I am glad the lady surrendered them. She definitely was not giving them the care they needed. Monday is going to be spay day for both.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank goodness you have them now. The thought of those babies living outside is just heart breaking. I hope they can find wonderful forever homes. 
Bless you for what you are doing for them.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awwwww those eyes would melt you, both of them are cute.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh what cuties, I can' t believe they were left outside! I"m glad they'll be in your care.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I never understand people who get dogs and don't treat them right. I melted when I saw the maltese. How big is she? She looks like she has a happy personality. I am so glad there are people like you.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I never understand people who get dogs and don't treat them right. I melted when I saw the maltese. How big is she? She looks like she has a happy personality. I am so glad there are people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is long legged but tiny. I think she only weighs around 7 lbs. I wish they wouldn't have shaved her so close.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They are both so cute.







I'm so glad you have them now and they don't have to live outdoors anymore.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Now I'm gonna be awake all night thinking about the little malt that I would love to have, but know I can't.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

The little Malt has the sweetest little face and those beautiful eyes, how cute. They are both very lucky to have someone like you take them in. Hope they find a forever home to love and be loved.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE &MAX


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

they both have the sweetest faces, they should be able to find a home quickly. your a great person to be able to help out so many abandonded dogs.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

They are both really cute...glad they are out of that bad situation. 

I hope they find a good forever home!! 

Karyn


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Just curious how old are they? They are both sooo cute!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Just curious how old are they? They are both sooo cute![/B]



They are both around one year old. Noel, the boston/poodle mix, is much more pushy and hyper. Chelsey is really sweet once you get her in your lap. They both got spayed today, so there is not much jumping from either. I gave them a pain pill and they are lying on a rug wondering what in the world happened.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless their wee little hearts. I am so thankful you were there for both of them. Have they been together for a long period? If so, it would sure be great if they were placed together.

Bless your heart. You do so much for rescue









On another note, if I may add, people who leave these little ones outside in hot summer temperatures, in flea-infested yards, should be tied to an ant-hill, poured with honey, in the middle of the desert.

Or, I would accept plan "B", and hang these idiots by their toenails from a cactus. Once again, covered in honey.

You don't even want to hear what plan "C" is


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are both cuties!!!
They cleaned up well... the malt is gorgeous...















I dont'think she is clipped too close. I think she is cute.









I am sure you will make sure they find wonderful forever homes.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

They were both spayed today and were heartworm negative. I always worry about that when they are left outside. The surgery definitely calmed them down...........for the moment.

Now that I have the vet stuff over with, I can concentrate on finding them the perfect homes.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh they are so so sweet. Makes me nuts to think such precious little souls get treated so badly!! I can't imagine anyone being able to lok into these little faces and not just want to give them the very best!
God bless you for being their guardian Angel!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so pleased they are now with you & being taken care of the way they should be!

I have pictures of Harley up at my desk at work & a woman walking past said how lovely he looked & then in the next breath asked me if it would be ok to keep a dog like that outside because she was thinking of getting one, but her inside cat wouldn't tollerate a dog !!??!! Would you believe it?? 

I guess some people just dont get it


----------

